# Blizzard Faces - WoW Faces 2.0



## PrimuS852 (30. April 2011)

Hellö liebe Community,

Ich habe mich daher schon immer gefragt, wer in meiner Nähe das noch so zockt, kennt man da evtl. jemanden? Um das im Internet rauszufinden bin ich auf wow-faces.de bzw. deren Pendants zu SC2 gestoßen, allerdings finde ich die Seite nicht aussagekräftig, ausser ein paar Bildern in den entsprechenden Bundesländern gibt es da nicht viele Infos. Soll kein Diss sein, mir hat das nicht gereicht Die Seite hat nichts mit WoW-Faces zu tun, das ist eine komplett eigenständige Seite.

Deshalb habe ich mir gedacht, ich versuche mal was eigenes und präsentiere es zuerst hier, da die Community meist gnädig, ehrlich und fair agiert.

Hier mal ein kleiner Überblick:

Bild: http://img202.images.../screen1xr.jpg/

Bild: http://img408.images.../screen2me.jpg/

Bild: http://img821.images.../screen3tb.jpg/

Bild: http://img3.imageshack.us/i/001kl.png/

Bild: http://img718.images...us/i/002qw.png/

Bild: http://img140.images...creen005ey.png/

Funktionsweise:
 - Jeder User kann via Postleitzahl seine annähernden Wohnort auf der Karte eintragen, passend mit Bild und den Spielen die er/sie spielt
 - User können gesucht werden, auf meine eigene Umgebung kann rangezoomt werden
 - Commentfunktion für einzelne Profile

Idee:
 - Einfache Bedienung
 - Übersichtlich
 - Grafisch ansprechend
 - sortierbar nach Spielen von Blizzard inkl. der Classic Games und in Zukunft evtl. Diablo3

http://www.BNet-Faces.com

TL-Thread, pushs immer gerne gesehen:
http://www.teamliqui...topic_id=216553


an und gebt hier im Forum euren Senf dazu. Grundfunktionen sind bereits implementiert, alles was noch nicht funktioniert seht ihr auch noch nicht.

Ich würde mich wahnsinnig über Feedback freuen, vielen Dank

*Aktuelle Version: RC2*

ToDo:
 - Profil-Infos schicker machen
 - Zoom auf bestimmte Umgebung
 - Suche updaten, u.a. Suche nach Spielen, weiteren Angaben
 - verschiedene Angaben im Profil erweitern


Mitwirkung am Projekt ist auch gerne gesehen, wenn ihr die entsprechenden Fähigkeiten habt. Geld gibt's nicht, verdient wird damit ja auch keins

Sänk juh vor jua taiim

cheers *Torsten aka PrimuS*


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Mai 2011)

Als normaler 0815 User, wie ich mich einfach mal nennen würde, finde ich die Seite Top.
Sieht wirklich gut aus.
Kann man nicht anders sagen.

Weiter so. !


----------

